
State of Clojure Survey 2018 Analysis - dantiberian
https://danielcompton.net/2018/03/28/clojure-survey-2018
======
lsh
a good read. a few points/observations:

* zero mention of the lack of GUI development. seesaw is no longer maintained and javafx support is very spotty

* I have the strong impression it's Clojurescript users of the language that are driving a lot of the feedback, and the javascript culture is very different from the java culture. I would take some of the criticism about elitism and the perception the language/community is fringe or staid or stagnating with a big grain of salt. For example this one:

> Cognitect need to climb a few rungs down the ivory tower and engage with the
> community as if it were in fact made up of human beings trying to do their
> jobs.

Sounds like a frustrated dev with the presumption the language owes him free
support.

* I think the conclusion is spot on. Lots of low hanging fruit that could be addressed without major changes.

I'm very happy with the state of Clojure. As I get older and more experienced
I appreciate slow change and a steady hand at the helm to the exhilarating
pace and deluge of new tech and new paradigms and the diaspora of blog posts
and gists and stackoverflow debugging sessions and brand new developers and
their attitude problems (get off my lawn!).

Clojure is solid as a rock.

~~~
jmlsf
> > Cognitect need to climb a few rungs down the ivory tower and engage with
> the community as if it were in fact made up of human beings trying to do
> their jobs.

> Sounds like a frustrated dev with the presumption the language owes him free
> support.

I don't think that's a fair characterization. The complaint is that Cognitect
does not seem open to community contributions. Take for example this comment:

> I painstakingly write a patch and jump through the JIRA hoops; but there it
> languishes. The dev team’s complete silence is not encouraging. Makes me
> feel more of an outsider, less of a part of the community.

There were many in this vein.

